# Santa Pod then a 750R Conversion



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

Back in March I attended Santa Pod and had the chance to meet up with a few guys from the forum and witnessed Francis complete his 9.6 sec run. Must say I was really impressed with the Severn Valley cars there. 

During the day I managed to spend some time with Kevan, Ben and some of the other owners who chatted about their conversions and ended up convincing me that SVM were the right choice for future upgrade work.

After lots consideration and even more references (Thanks Ben & Michael) I finally dropped my car off on Tuesday to undergo a 750R conversion.

Fingers crossed and roll on next week:clap:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice one Eddie, you won't regret it, transforms the car into a whole new beast.

Looking forward to seeing the build


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice.....I am thinking maybe next year going the 750R route.....cant even begin to think what it must be like to drive. I am hoping for 580 / 590bhp with my custom tune and know thats going to be wild so 750bhp must be something else.

Looking forward to the write up...


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm looking forward to experiencing the difference over an exhaust and a Ben E-tune.

If the work gets complete on time I'll have a chance to stretch it's legs at the Performance Driver Day a week on Saturday.

Will post some photos later.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh no....your on the same day as me.....the enemy has told me I am not allowed within 50 yards of an SVM car....apparently I don't need any more power!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> Oh no....your on the same day as me.....the enemy has told me I am not allowed within 50 yards of an SVM car....apparently I don't need any more power!



you mean you told her:nervous:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> you mean you told her:nervous:


Ahem....yeah what you said...I am the boss...no really I am...honestly:nervous:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Ahem....yeah what you said...I am the boss...no really I am...honestly:nervous:


Of course you are Steve, of course you are :thumbsup:

I'm still resisting all urges to modify


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> Of course you are Steve, of course you are :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm still resisting all urges to modify


Andy you will cave in soon......I will give you another 2 months.....took me 5 months to get started...


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Andy you will cave in soon......I will give you another 2 months.....took me 5 months to get started...


Oh I thought I was doing well :chairshot


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Technically hasn't Andy already started? He's already got an 'upgraded' ecu, nismo exhaust and light weight wheels!


----------



## GTR8 (Aug 23, 2010)

*750R conversion*

Hi Eddie GTR8 = Michael.
You will love this conversion can't wait to here your comments.
This will totally transform your car!!!:clap:

Kevan / Ben will do everything they have promised there great guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTR8 said:


> Hi Eddie GTR8 = Michael.
> You will love this conversion can't wait to here your comments.
> This will totally transform your car!!!:clap:
> 
> Kevan / Ben will do everything they have promised there great guys.


Indeed Eddie Will love the conversion ....

Will get some picture's up later today

Regards

kk


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Technically hasn't Andy already started? He's already got an 'upgraded' ecu, nismo exhaust and light weight wheels!


Good point....let the modifications continue

Andy when I ordered the LED side lights they sent me two packs so you can have the other ones if you want...another mod! Take 2 seconds to fit next saturday:thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Will you lot leave me alone ...... Perlease!

Lights sound good cheers Steve


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

kev and myself working good friday 

kev has engine and box done, and we've started mapping & logging

good choice to get done sooner rather than later as we're very busy alot of GTR's coming up


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*750R*

Good move Eddie you'll be delighted with the result!

Best bang for buck you can buy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pictures*

Hello Guys & Gal's 

Thought we would share some pictures with you of Eddie's 750R conversion.......


When it arrived










Standard ..........but not for long ...........










Out comes the Engine ...




























Let's get cracking .....










GearBox Out ....























































Standard Cir Clips....mmmmmm.....Not Very Good are they ..... 










Much Better .... Dodson Mechanical Cri Clips





































Eddie also opted to have a GTC 14 plate Clutch System.....




























Intercooler Installed.....










ooooooooooooooooo Where have we seen these before .......lol :runaway:











Will try and post some more once conversion is complete.

BTW Hope everyone has a great Easter break !!!!! 

Regards


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking great so far, thanks for working Good Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

FINISHED HER LOL

now where's my easter egg?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*More Pic's*

Well Another 750R conversion gets ready to leave our workshops.......

What do we nick name this one ... lol................


*Intercooler PipeWork*










*Exhaust Back in place.......* 










*Engine Bay .......... Lush !*



















*Time to give it a clean ready for Eddie to come and collect his pride and joy !!...*



















*Bumper Intakes Colour Coded*



















*mmmmmmmmmmm.....*










*Come on John put your back into it .....lol*











*It has been a pleasure once again working on another GTR !!!:clap::thumbsup:

Regards KK & Team*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

SVM said:


> Well Another 750R conversion gets ready to leave our workshops.......
> 
> What do we nick name this one ... lol................
> 
> ...


eddie have you spotted the extra shiney tank?:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sexy Akraprovic exhaust...yum

Is there a performance gain from the bumper inserts? If a customer doesn't want them are the mods still safe without the extra air flow?

D


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

yes the mods will be safe...bumper mods are really req imo after 750bhp..
but every mod helps "easy bhp gains..
we can use several air filter combis,however for the "big boys", you get out what you put in !
A very powerful car we are converting now is having rectangle air intakes!
maybe a "new" trend?
kk


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

Can't wait to come and collect it tomorrow, looks amazing. Seems you got a good colour match with those intakes.

Nice touch with the shiney new tank, wasn't expecting that. Is that my Easter present? :clap::clap:

Big thanks to Kevan, Ben and all at Severn Valley.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

EddieC said:


> Can't wait to come and collect it tomorrow, looks amazing. Seems you got a good colour match with those intakes.
> 
> Nice touch with the shiney new tank, wasn't expecting that. Is that my Easter present? :clap::clap:
> 
> Big thanks to Kevan, Ben and all at Severn Valley.:thumbsup:


Hi eddie . your easter present is waiting for you !
how many HPC centres or tuners have car collections on easter sunday???
THAT'S DEDICATION :thumbsup: lol
"the 750R awaits"..on time ! on budjet! Hope you enjoy and let us know the feed back pls (see you in the morning) 1 sleep to go :thumbsup: kk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> Nice.....I am thinking maybe next year going the 750R route.....cant even begin to think what it must be like to drive. I am hoping for 580 / 590bhp with my custom tune and know thats going to be wild so 750bhp must be something else.
> 
> Looking forward to the write up...


Oh Stevie.....I am stopping now - my Cobb is busy flashing as we speak!!!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Oh Stevie.....I am stopping now - my Cobb is busy flashing as we speak!!!!


Go straight for Ben's 99 map.....and make sure on a quiet b road before you experience it....:clap:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

EddieC said:


> Can't wait to come and collect it tomorrow, looks amazing. Seems you got a good colour match with those intakes.
> 
> Nice touch with the shiney new tank, wasn't expecting that. Is that my Easter present? :clap::clap:
> 
> Big thanks to Kevan, Ben and all at Severn Valley.:thumbsup:


Looking forward to seeing it next Saturday....probably only going to see the back of it though....750bhp....its going to be wild:clap:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking great. Feel sorry for anyone that picks on you on the black stuff lol.

Look forward to reading your write up. Enjoy it mate.

Jimbo


----------



## GTR8 (Aug 23, 2010)

*gtr*

Eddie you really are going to love this.
Please let me know what you think of the animal? They really are crazy i've got a mate with an LP560 gallardo and it totally eats it!!!

Once again KK at SVM and all the team Ben with the mapping STRIKE AGAIN!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

EDDIES JUST LEFT SVM


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

It's like driving a new car altogether, I've never been in anything as quick. Just plant you're foot and the power keeps coming with the occasional flicker from the traction control.

Stock is great, Ben's 99 map is better but this is just another level. I struggle to imagine what 850+ goes like, must be savage.

Kevan dropped me an email today to let me know that my car was ready and that I could collect it this afternoon from his home, I was pleasantly surprised as this was 4 days earlier than he had originally promised. He must have had the guys working the night shift to get it done so quickly!! 

When i arrived at Kevan's and pulled up on his driveway, my first impressions were that my car looked like it had just come out of the showroom and looked immaculate. He ran through the upgrade with me, explained which parts had been fitted etc before I set out for home. As I had the 12 plate GTC clutch fitted, I was a little apprehensive that it would effect the car's low speed manners, however I was pleased to find that it drives like standard and pulls off more smoothly than before. Must have been previously in need of adjustment or a re learn.

At motorway speeds the car seems to have vastly reduced it's 2,500rpm drone which must have been the combination of downpipe cats and the Akrapovic's Y pipe, above 4,000rpm it's a lot quieter. Then at higher revs the sound is truly amazing.

I now need to do a few more miles and try different options with the traction control and suspension to work out what fits best with my driving style. Will get plenty of chance over the coming weeks with a few events booked. Particularly looking forward to VMAX. 

I would wholeheartedly recommend Severn Valley Motorsport for any servicing or upgrade work on the R35. In my experience their attention to detail along with their pride in their work is phenomenal. They have a real passion for their work and for looking after their customers. Communication has been great with regular updates and photos of the whole project from start to end. I always felt in the loop and was aware of what was going on. The whole upgrade was delivered in line with the original agreed price with no hidden extras or additional options. 

Once again I'd like to thank Kevan, Ben, Amar and the rest of the SVM team for doing a top job. Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

EddieC you must be happy with the conversion, must feel like driving brand new car?
Curious to see what your 1/4 Mile time will be. Keep us posted ;-)
Happy to read that people are real Happy with SVM and Ben!
Can't wait to pickup mine(+850 conversion) and see how the square air intakes look like!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Eddie, congrats 

I only run it with traction control off now, when you floor it I find it cuts in and doesn't handle it well at all, I've got into the habit of turning it off everytime I get in it now, then take it gentle until she's warm.

Enjoy the car, drive safe, god speed


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Which Tires are you using?


robsm said:


> Eddie, congrats
> 
> I only run it with traction control off now, when you floor it I find it cuts in and doesn't handle it well at all, I've got into the habit of turning it off everytime I get in it now, then take it gentle until she's warm.
> 
> Enjoy the car, drive safe, god speed


----------

